# A question of state borders



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Some friends of my family are about to start paying me to raise, process and deliver their own animals on my farm. I have researched this plan like a mad thing and have found no hitches, esp. as THEY will own the animals so I am not selling meat to the public, only providing a service to owners.

BUT!

A possible problem has arisen..................

My friends all live in Georgia and we are in Florida.

Are there any restrictions on carrying meat across state lines?

I know there are NOT on venison as we checked that most carefully when I went to visit my father and he gave us some as my husband is a huge worry wart but is there anything I am missing with domestic meat?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

WOW! No one knows? Or perhaps I posted in the wrong place?

It is a good idea for making money at home though if you have the space. Friends and family pay you to raise, process and butcher the animal/s of their choice. Being the farmer, middle man, slaughter house and butcher you get a good price for your time and labor and they get the best meat at below market price.

Win win!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it probably depends completely on individua, state regs. I know we used to have some neighbors who would get their home grown meat butchered in nebraska, then sell it in denver, but I'm not sure if they can still do that or not...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Go talk to your local state AG agent. They are paid to answer questions such as this.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

when we had the quail farm we sold dressed quail, it was processed at a (state inspected) independant meat processor. the quail processed, bag & boxed lable & stamped state inspected having that done we were allowed to sell directly and even ship out of state. but each state is different. of course


----------

